# feeding



## peacedude (Apr 4, 2003)

I have 6, 2-3 in redbellies...how often should i feed them?

i have fish food
feeder goldfish
rosy reds
meat avalible to me

thanks!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

3x a day


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

At least once every day (2 or 3 times if you want them grow fast) till they get about 5-6" when you can feed them every other day!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would feed definately once a day. When they are small, you might want to feed them more then once a day due to higher level of canibalism. When they get larger, you can space the feedings out to even every other day.










~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Describe exactly what your "fish food: is?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Once a day at least. No more than 2x a day IMO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

every other day....feeding everyday causes my tank to get to dirty too quick..


----------



## BuzzLitYr (May 20, 2003)

Take about half as long???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would suggest 3x for growing Ps that size. Different varieites would be good so that they wont get used to the same food growing up.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I would suggest 3x for growing Ps that size. Different varieites would be good so that they wont get used to the same food growing up.


----------

